# FNA done Today.



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had my FNA. Local was most painful part. Doc had a hard time getting a sample. She kept saying my nodule was really thick and asked the lab person if we could get my results rushed. Lab tech said she would try. Do you think I should be concerned about nodule being thick? Doc mentioned it alot and got very little cells from 5 pokes. Even had to get larger needle and still didn't help. She has done procedure many times and was told best Endo to have at my place. Does anyone know if complex cyst being thick makes it more likey caner?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Ouch! I never had a FNA, so I can not give you any answers. But, I am sure your neck is sore after all that poking! Did the doc say when you would get your results?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> I had my FNA. Local was most painful part. Doc had a hard time getting a sample. She kept saying my nodule was really thick and asked the lab person if we could get my results rushed. Lab tech said she would try. Do you think I should be concerned about nodule being thick? Doc mentioned it alot and got very little cells from 5 pokes. Even had to get larger needle and still didn't help. She has done procedure many times and was told best Endo to have at my place. Does anyone know if complex cyst being thick makes it more likey caner?


Well; it is too soon to jump the gun on this. It could have been rubbery or slippery. Although, if this doc has done a lot of FNA, she might have very good reason to be concerned on your behalf.

Experience speaks loudly.

Whispering a prayer for you and please do let us know. The bottom line will be that if it comes back positive, they will quickly get it out and taken care of.

Success rate is very very high. It will be a bumpy ride but we will be here for you no matter what.


----------



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Good News! Doc called first thing this morning and it is benign. She said we will just monitor it from here. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

So glad to hear it's benign!

My thyroid was very hard when I had my FNA too. I have Hashi's and my nodule was very fibrous and I actually felt/heard a pop when he stuck the needle into it. It wasn't too painful, but it was a weird sensation. Hashi's makes the thyroid hard and scarred. Did your doc say anything about the results showing Hashi's?


----------



## babymakes4 (Dec 7, 2010)

wow anmora4 I'm jealous you got your results back so soon! I had a fna done Dec. 8th and I'm still waiting. I called Wednesday to see if they were in at that time and the nurse assured me she would call as soon as the results were back. (sigh) I guess I'll have to go through another weekend waiting. :sad0047:

Congrats on your benign results!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> Good News! Doc called first thing this morning and it is benign. She said we will just monitor it from here. Thanks for the prayers.


Whooooooooooooooohoo!! Let's do the Snoopy Dance!

http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Doc didn't say anything about Hashi's. I have a normal functioning thyroid. Does anyone know why they want to evaluate yearly? Can a benign turn malignant? I am always told I am healthy on paper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> Doc didn't say anything about Hashi's. I have a normal functioning thyroid. Does anyone know why they want to evaluate yearly? Can a benign turn malignant? I am always told I am healthy on paper.


Hashi's and Graves' patients have a propensity for cancer so yes; monitoring is good.

Read this, please..............

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

How are you feeling? Are you on Thyroxine replacement? Do you have recent labs you can share w/ the ranges?


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

anmora4 said:


> Good News! Doc called first thing this morning and it is benign. She said we will just monitor it from here. Thanks for the prayers.


thank God!:hugs:


----------

